# Lepanthes pics



## the jive turkey (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought it was about time someone posted some Lepanthes pics! feel free to post photos of your Lepanthes!

Lepanthes horrida






another picture of Lepanthes horrida





Lepanthes niessenii





Lepanthes fiskei





Lepanthes costaricensis--now dead, picture from last year





lepanthes calodictyon--now dead too, picture from last year, but it is probably my favorite orchid in the entire world!






Have fun with your Lepanthes!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

OOO wow. I haven't seen anything like these before. they are very unique and pretty.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice !!! I have a calodictyon that is getting ready to bloom


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 16, 2006)

Those Lepanthes are off the proverbial chain. Wow.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 16, 2006)

Also, I think you need a L. telepogoniflora.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

I like the firey red and orange of the blooms and the leaves of the last one...


----------



## TADD (Dec 17, 2006)

I was thinking about these the other day. What amazing foliage they have. The last thing I need is another thing to obsess about.


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2006)

I could easily see Tadd obsessing about these...oke:
Or, well, really many of us!


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 17, 2006)

Lepanthes telipogoniflora


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2006)

Love Lepanthes.


----------



## Marco (Dec 17, 2006)

great flowers


----------



## the jive turkey (Dec 17, 2006)

Lepanthes telipogoniflora


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW! That is SUPER gorgeous!!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 17, 2006)

ooo nice one! and very interesting it doesn't look like an orchid. Are those petal or sepals that are fused?? I'm gonna make a guess..fused sepals? Great photography.. these orchids look really small


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2006)

What a cool flower.


----------



## Wogga (Dec 17, 2006)

Ron, Turkey - ive totally got telepogoniflora envy!


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice photos of beautiful flowers!

thanks


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2006)

I've tried and killed a few lepanthes in my time but now that I have the ultrasonic fogger thing down I'm going to get a bunch at the next GNYOS show and pump them up!!! I love the ones w/ tiny yet colorful little flowers growinf under the leaves. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2006)

For great Lepanthes and other Pleuro's pics see Lynn O'Shaunnesy's site on Orchid Mall.


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 18, 2006)

magnificent photos


----------



## Gideon (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, those are stunning, I agree the calodictyon is a fabulous plant, I have to try and find some of these over here


----------

